# SBS 2011 - Backups not working



## Dan106 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Guys,

One of our SBS servers has decided to develop a strange but equally annoying problem!

I'm not sure when it actually developed it but it was recently. For some reason despite very little in the event viewer our backups no longer work.

When you try to go into the console backup tab it remains on 'Querying' without any error, just sits there all day. I have also tried wbadmin which also just hangs if you try to use it. 

I've looked for a solution with various reg fixes and altering the users but it seems it is refusing to work.

Has anyone came across this problem before as I'm not sure how long I can risk a server being in use without backups working!

Cheers,

Dan.


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

Have youo tried restarting the backup services on the server?


----------



## Dan106 (Mar 2, 2012)

Tried restarting the server, the VSS services and still no luck.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Were you using the Windows Server Backup (builtin)? Have you tried deleting the backup then re-do it all over again? Where are you trying to back it up to or what location? A NAS, external drive or a network drive? Have you tried a different location?


----------



## Dan106 (Mar 2, 2012)

Trying to use builtin backup but I can't access anything to do with it as shown below.



It was working fine, but now it hangs on that querying and I can't access anything. :banghead:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest you start by running chkdsk /f on the drive to make sure you don't have disk/file corruption.

After running that and the reboot unload any other apps that are running on the server and just run the backup.

How much ram and free disk space does the server have?


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello, in addition to the above comments.

Have you checked the backup logs? 

This is a good Windows Backup Troubleshooting Guide:
Diagnosing Failures in Windows Server Backup - Part 1 (VSS/SPP Errors) - The Storage Team at Microsoft - File Cabinet Blog - Site Home - TechNet Blogs

Also, check free space on the System partition.

A common problem with SBS 2011 is that the SharePoint update stops the backup from working:
You Must Manually Run PSCONFIG after Installing SharePoint 2010 Patches - The Official SBS Blog - Site Home - TechNet Blogs


Dave


----------

